# 1937 Roadmaster Supreme, Frozen in Time.



## 39zep (Sep 22, 2018)

Very blessed to have acquired this young lady. Was apparently stored indoors it’s entire life with the exception of the last couple years where it was stored in a outdoor shed. Looks like the tank and tail light had never been opened.


----------



## catfish (Sep 22, 2018)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## stezell (Sep 22, 2018)

Beautiful bike, looks like she's in good company!
Sean


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2018)

Absolutely stunning! Great score and definitely went to the right home. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bozman (Sep 22, 2018)

Breathtaking.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 22, 2018)

Wow, totally amazing ....very true a time capsule enjoy it!!!


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 22, 2018)

Congrats, she’s a belle!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 23, 2018)

Amazing! Nice acquisition!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Sep 23, 2018)

Speechless,,,,, that will never happen to me


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 23, 2018)

Wow!
Fabulous, Jeff!
Congrats!


----------



## poolboy1 (Sep 23, 2018)

WOW!!! Nice Jeff!!


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 23, 2018)

Have yet to see a nicer one!   Glad you grabbed that one Jeff!


----------



## TieDye (Sep 23, 2018)

That's a sweet bike!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 23, 2018)

Gorgeous, what’s the story?


----------



## rickyd (Sep 24, 2018)

!!!!!!


----------



## geosbike (Sep 24, 2018)

nice wow


----------



## 100bikes (Sep 27, 2018)

When you find a 10...........................


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 28, 2018)

Since it's just a girls bike, let me know, when you're ready to part it out.
I could use the spoke nipples.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 28, 2018)

Beautiful, Jeff!!


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 28, 2018)

*Spectacular .... !!*

..... patric


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 29, 2018)

spoke nipples? wth sounds right ruin another girls bike just call me Jeff if you do that...... very nice almost too good ..... and i thought this one was so special


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 29, 2018)

The Ridewell badge on the orange bike is pretty rare was the only ine i ever had i had several flat nos All American and S supreme that I got from Don Vaughn ..... maybe if you look on back is there black felt pen that says Not For Sale? I might have got it frim Hoofhearted Patric if not i bought it off ebay back then there werent many bikes the Bernie Bounce bike and my Maroon after that the blue one john has and the two tone green showed up near Carlisle I flew out and went looked at them with Don ..... suddenly there are many showing up ..... most sport Chucks tanks


----------



## 39zep (Sep 29, 2018)

Pedals Past said:


> The Ridewell badge on the orange bike is pretty rare was tge onky ine i ever had i had several flat nos All American and S supreme that I got from Don Vaughn ..... maybe if you look on backnis there black felt pen that says Not For Sale? I might have got it frim Hoofhearted Patrick if not i bought it off ebay back then there werent many bikes the Bernie Bounce bike and my Maroon after tgat the blue one john has and the two tone green showed up near Carlisle I flew out and went looked at them with Don ..... suddenly there are many showing up ..... most sport Chucks tanks


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 29, 2018)

39zep said:


> View attachment 876124



Learn to proof read or spell ...... pretty good u made that out now i am digging deep where that badge came from ...... there are those other Ridwell badges that look english like a Raleigh that people said were Roadmaster then I found this applecore ...... I have a Ben Hur applecore now ...... I think I sold a Ridewell Catalog to Dan also that showed your bike ...... awesome if u reunited the bike and badge


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 29, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 875540
> 
> View attachment 875539
> 
> ...




Pat  did I get that Ridewell applecore from you or maybe Ed Borros?


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 30, 2018)

Pedals Past said:


> Pat  did I get that Ridewell applecore from you or maybe Ed Borros?




*Jerry ... you did not get that Ridewell .apple-core badge from me.*

*Mine now resides in the Scott McCaskey collection, along with 
my Ben-Hur apple-core badge.*

*..... patric   *


Jerry ... I know you appreciate spelling nuances.
As does Brett Favre.

My first name has no *K *in it.   No *K *in Italian / Sicilian alphabet.






@sm2501


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 30, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Jerry ... you did not get that Ridewell .apple-core badge from me.*
> 
> *Mine now resides in the Scott McCaskey collection, along with
> my Ben-Hur apple-core badge.*
> ...


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 30, 2018)

i fixed it ..... so Your bike may have been reunited with original badge since Pat says his is at Scotts ...... my boys original Movie Ace went somewhere my girls i still have ..... we repopped that badge but at time i dont believe their were other originals ..... amazing how all these bikes have showed up


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 30, 2018)

the original repop Movie Ace was not done by Jerry Turner he may have since done them as well as another friend and the friend who originally did them for me to sell at museum in 99-01


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 30, 2018)

Jerry I sold you a (girls) Ridewell applecore a decade ago...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 30, 2018)

probabely i had so many badges its hard to remember what I had and after my accident I sold everything


----------



## charnleybob (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 4, 2018)

*Jeff .. mine ladies supreme had a little freezer burn .. but is very similar .. Ridden not Hidden*

*



*


----------



## 39zep (Oct 4, 2018)

CBob, Frank.  Amazing Ladies 37’s. 
Congrats!
Awesome 1940 Western Flyer Supreme. In my opinion, the forgotten 4 gill. Uber rare.  At least 25 dual SilverRay setups compared to 1 dual Person Reflecto Headlights. Very cool!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2018)

Another one patiently waiting her turn...


----------



## Barkeep (Oct 23, 2018)

Amazing job on the clean up! I'll see if I have any other as found pics for you! Looks gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slick (Oct 23, 2018)

Are 1938 RMS able to join this club too? This one is all original paint as well. Rescued from being parted out quite a few years ago. 

Maybe we need to ride all of our ladies RMS bikes in February for the Cyclone Coaster ladies bike ride? It would be neat to see close to a dozen ladies supremes on the same ride? 1937 and 1938's. That would be a ton of dual Silver Ray's.


----------



## Pedals Past (Aug 31, 2019)

Have to trade my cwc applecore badge collection ...... Ben Hur and all


----------

